# Scottish Car Show Pics



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

Thought it might be best to put all the pictures up together...?

I've still got mine to finish sorting the through so will post up when ready :thumb:

For now though... I thought it was a bit dodgy that the only person to get red eye in this photo was Chris


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

Copied from the original thread


Prism Detailing said:


> Here are some pics of the DW stand.......:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Flol @ the slags! Peroxide!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

gally said:


> Flol @ the slags! Peroxide!


Her on the right is decent though


----------



## Austin mini (Jul 15, 2011)

That BMW is very nice!


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

gally said:


> Flol @ the slags! Peroxide!


bit harsh is it not.

im assuming your wife/girlfriend is a supermodel then?


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

(carbon wrapped - part timer , if you're gonna do it do it properly)





















































































































A D.W special, lovely paint though










































































































































































































































Ghostly Chris





























































































































































































Chris distracted by some more skirts









What i would've done to take this home 













































Seriously LOW!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

3 pics above the supernatural pot.. that mg.. bumpers had a bad respray.. doesn't match.
great pics and great cars..
the mustang/Elanor replica wins it for me.. with the red supra in behind it..

would have spent the whole day drooling over the mustang stand though.


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

christ i dont think ill post my pics up. compared to yours mines are sh**e! some cracking photos in that lot


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

I almost did drool all day craig to be honest :argie: loved it

Still leanring to use the camera so thats the pic of the shots i took. Took plenty to make sure I got some okay ones. The ones with numerous shots, my mates yellow s3 etc were done on request but just posted up with the rest.

Couldn't get the hang of shooting outside to catch the cars on track with wheel movement though  Will post up some of them tommorow.

Ps Barry, along with the rest of the public I love that car. Didn't realise they even made an RS model, only heard of the TTS one coming out. You weren't around to ask about inside shots but i dusted all my fingerprints off when i left


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

have a play with the shutter speed... should be able to get them track pics.


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

Yeah i was doing that but obviously didn't go slow enough (thought it was gettting too bright). Was shooting indoors about 1/8 to 1/10 i think, outdoors was down to 1/200 ish but changign light outside and shooting engine bays/wheels/light and dark coloured cars indoors was certainly a good learning curve 

Stuart seemed to get plenty interest/business out the day which was good to see. Thanks for a blast with the pressure washer by the way, unexpected to say the least, but much appreciated! :detailer:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

slower normally better..

start at 1/500, normally reduces the amount of hand shake im told..
not a good photographer myself lol.. my brother is okay(this is his advice)

start 1/500 and slow it if its looking good..
if your getting dark shots up the iso.

if there is something obstructing the view opening up the aperature will sort of let you see round it..

he says a very fast auto focus camera helps.. or failing that set the focus range to about f8 if your close enough.. or manual focus to the range needed and wait on the car coming to frame rather than a fast auto focus.


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

anyone got more pics of this?
paint looks interesting









ROFL









wishing i had made the effort to get along to this now(as a spectator) and just left early to go to work.(couldn't display as needed to work lol)

looks like a lot of stunning cars.. wouldn't have been able to pull myself away to go to work lol


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

the paintwork on the gold 1 was unique but completely impractical. imsure stewarty said it had been up for sale for donkeys and basically never gets driven. it was completely ott and unsellable/driveable imo.... the second pic was from a golf from a company who had a stand trying to sell sound systems ...again the sound was awesome but car was completely useless / impracticable otherwise.
i did take more photos but unlike martin half mine came out dark those ones in the photobucket album came out ok


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

The first one has changed a tad since i first saw it at the ingleston show 2/3 years ago. then it just had the gold flake paint and actually looked alright. Since it's a show car though it has to keep changing but looks to be heading to the "adding bits for changes's sake" stage... 

Craig:









Cant seem to find a picture of it in 2008 when i was last at the Scot Car Show


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

sorted your pics there baz, hope you dont mind :thumb:


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

cheers for doing that i wondered how they suddenly all appeared overnight lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol get bored during the night did we mick...


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Mtpagey said:


>


The Dark hair burd, OMG --- Hubba Hubba


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah was ok once the rain stopped was there with the vauxhall drivers club a did have a look for the DW as there was a sign saying detailing world but some cruise site was on it took loads o pics too some really nice cars on display too


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> lol get bored during the night did we mick...


something like that :lol: that nightshifts a killer :thumb:


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

DAZ MCGUINNESS said:


> yeah was ok once the rain stopped was there with the vauxhall drivers club a did have a look for the DW as there was a sign saying detailing world but some cruise site was on it took loads o pics too some really nice cars on display too


Dont start me on their organisation. Took two of us, plus four of the marshalls to find us a space... then i had to move my car four times to let other fowk into other spaces :wall::wall:

Anyway... we got in in the end :thumb: Ps, not that it surprises me but has the windscreen cracked on this fiat? :lol:


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah thanks to Martin and baz for talking nicely to the organisers ! Ended up getting a good spot indoors! Love the pics and was good to meet a couple of new faces! Think we should have a bigger dw presence there next year as I did get a lot of interest in my detailing and valeting so would be good for others as well as for enthusiasts. There wasn't many cars that looked as swirl free as ours did , think we did dw proud


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks like it was a good show, gutted I missed it

will hopefully make it next year and get the Mondeo and van on show 

Richard


----------

